# DotBox Dual Mech



## mc_zamo (3/7/18)

Hey forumites!!

So i have had my eye on this mod and would just like to know if anyone has had any experience with it. i am a huge fan of dual battery mech mods like the noisy v2 & hexohm. was wondering if this is up there with them. As per the specs it says and i quote

*"Improper use, transport, or storage may cause fire or explosion. The operational range of the resistance for parallel mode is from 0.1 ohm to 3.0 ohm and series mode 0.5 ohm to 3.0 ohm. Do not build below 0.1 ohm resistance for parallel mode and do not build below 0.5 ohm resistance for series mode. Use at your own risk and take appropriate precautions when using this device.This product is for advanced users only."*
_
The range for series mode seems a bit high for a dual mech,0.3 - 3.0 ohms..... i usually run beefy quad core aliens at around 0.15 on my noisy and it performs outstandingly well.

So my question is: Is there anyone who owns this mod that can verify if the above is true or if the mod can fire below 0.2 ohms in series. Also would like your overall thoughts, pros and cons that you experienced.





_


----------



## mc_zamo (6/7/18)

for anyone who may be interested


----------



## Resistance (13/9/18)

@Asif


----------



## Resistance (13/9/18)

@Silver 
@Timwis 
Dont know who else to tag. Hope you get the info you need @mc_zamo


----------



## mc_zamo (13/9/18)

Hey Guys, so just an update, my bro pulled the trigger on this one so i managed to try it out for myself. a pretty solid all round mod, built very well, however the big downside and reason why i will not be purchasing 1 for my self, is the lack of a potentiometer or ability to adjust the power. i vape on a variety of different setups, rta's/rda's with different coils, and not being able to control how much power i push to those coils is what puts me off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/18)

Hi @mc_zamo 

Missed the tag above from Resistance

I dont know this mod but glad you managed to find out more about it.

I would have said the resistance is determined more by the batteries you use than the mod itself. But maybe there are other factors I am not aware of.

It does look very nice though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @mc_zamo
> 
> Missed the tag above from Resistance
> 
> ...


Had the same thoughts reading the OP. If one were to use low CDR rated cells, those quoted figures would be drastically different so I wonder how wise it is for them to publish the information the OP quoted.

This is a fully mechanical device and therefore users need to have an above average understanding of Ohm's law and all its implications. The same is in fact true for semi mechanical devices with potentiometers as they may also not contain protective circuitry limiting amp draw to the cells and could still allow users to over stress them.

Please be careful.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/9/18)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey forumites!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basic Ohm's law shows 42A discharge at .2 ohms in series versus 16A for 0.5 ohms.

Do you have any cells that have a cdr of 42A?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/9/18)

blujeenz said:


> Basic Ohm's law shows 42A discharge at .2 ohms in series versus 16A for 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Do you have any cells that have a cdr of 42A?


Hi @blujeenz they did word it in a strange way. 

In parallel each cell contributes half the current (Amps) where as in series the current flows through both cells so each cell carries the full load of amps. I had to read the quote a couple of times before realizing they did not make an error in that statement.

If there is a 42A CDR cell out there I would like to know about it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (17/9/18)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey forumites!!
> 
> So i have had my eye on this mod and would just like to know if anyone has had any experience with it. i am a huge fan of dual battery mech mods like the noisy v2 & hexohm. was wondering if this is up there with them. As per the specs it says and i quote
> 
> ...


Very nice,Dot Mod makes such pretty gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

